# Bleeding from back passage??



## linny (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all, 
hope everyone is well. Im not new to the site but havent posted for a while.
I have recently been bleeding from my back passage everytime i open my bowels, the blood is actually inside the stools,   (sorry to be grafic). I went to see my gp on friday but i dont think she was listening to me at all as when i came out i wondered what the point of going was  . Im waiting for an op to laser my endo and know that i do have some of it on the bowels. I was wondering if you think i should go and see another gp? Sometimes when im sitting down,(not on the loo) it feels like im sitting on glass. Do you think this could be the endo or something else?
Hugs to everyone.
Linny x


----------



## Toni M (Sep 4, 2005)

Do you have piles? As they can be painfull and make you bleed lots?
Toni


----------



## linny (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Toni,
thanks for your reply, im not sure if it is piles actually, my mother in law has them but i dont seem to have the same symptoms as her.
Linny


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Linny

i am sorry that u have this symtom

It could be piles or may not be

I have previously had rectal bleeding and was linked to my endo as it was cyclical bleeding

Bleeding from that area should be investigated

I would advise going back to the drs to see a different gp and if they dont suggest thenmaybe suggest they take a luck it is uncomfy i know and a bit embarrassing but best to find a cause.

This would rule out the cause of piles

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

As the others are said..you really need to see another GP. Any rectal bleeding should always be investigated.

It maybe piles, but your GP needs to confirm this.

jxx


----------

